# Seoul Metro Images..



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
Bundang.
....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
Bundang.
....

oK, up to here.. thanks.


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2006)

Thank for the pics they look incredible


----------



## maxxam80 (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank You Mussoda, I appreciate all of your work.


Seoul looks very dynamic


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks,, guys.. ^^ 
.
.
here r two more pics of Bundang.. 
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.
now,,, a peaceful, calm village in Madu-dong, ILSAN (west of Seoul)


....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.
.

now, last set of pics..

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

.

up to here... very thanks.!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Great work Mussoda


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks.^.^.^^


----------



## Top Gear (Sep 19, 2005)

I've seen the last set of Ilsan pics by EMINEM couple of times now (on enjoyjapan) and everytime, it looks North American - Korea style 
Bundang looks fantastic, thanks for the pics mussoda


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

yay nice pictures


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Great pictures. I like those shopping malls. :cheers:


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Mussoda, Seul looks amazing! I love this city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks guys for the good comments..^^ 

@ Strifedaniel ; Hi, pal.. yep.. those r famous pics.. 
i feel also the town is american style.. :laugh: 

@ hi, Donkie ........ long time no see ?! :wave:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

to users,, 

i'm anxious about my misleading you, SSC users into wrong information due to this thread. <Seoul Metro Images>..
Yah,, those cities in this thread are included in the (normally said) "Seoul Metropolitan area", so we Koreans said it "Su-do-gwon" ; it means "greater capital area" or so. but it's not administrative conception.
those cities actually are not equal to seoul as well as administratively not included in seoul city. every city has its own name and administrative area.. 
I guess this fact is implied in my first beginning post in this thread...but it seems not enough,, that's my mistake..
well,, anyway,, thanks for watching this thread.. thanks.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

I LOVED the Western Mall... It is so colorful and just made feel happy!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks to all the good replies..^.^

now, the other city, "Incheon"


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Incheon
Incheon is the 2nd biggest city in the Seoul Metropolitan Area (next to Seoul)

these pics are around Guwol-dong, Incheon. 
Guwol-dong is one of the old towns.

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ Mussoda*



Mussoda said:


>


^^ Whoah! I didn't know Seoul...er...Incheon has its own version of a jumble crossing like the one at Shibuya!  I love jumble crossings. :banana: epper:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Whoah! I didn't know Seoul...er...Incheon has its own version of a jumble crossing like the one at Shibuya!  I love jumble crossings. :banana: epper:


Hi, Cebu guy,.. Yeah,, It reminds me of Shibuya thing.. too.


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pictures, I haven't been to korea since the early 90's and it looks like it changed so much.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ yep. It seems so.. actually something changes everyday here in Korea as any other asian cities..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Incheon

here are the pics of Bupyeong shopping towns.... 
Bupyeong is also one of the old downtowns of Incheon, 4~5kms north of Guwol-dong.
....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Jeon_ty (Aug 10, 2007)

those photos from hosu gongwon are nice. I cant figure out why trees are so colorful. Shouldn't they all be green or yellow? but are of similar colors with definite difference with each other as well as shape..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeon_ty said:


> those photos from hosu gongwon are nice. I cant figure out why trees are so colorful. Shouldn't they all be green or yellow? but are of similar colors with definite difference with each other as well as shape..


it's autumn colors... 
but maybe some strange though.. yes.. 
i can say,, its unstable autumn season,, that is,, cold and warm temperatures come and go irregularly again and again, then, each trees get fall colors variously,.. cuz of different reaction...
maybe last year or the year before, that phenomenon happened, i guess..

thanks interests..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Bupyeong streets and sidewalks
...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

more Incheon pics..
- underground shopping corridor, Bupyeong, Incheon..
.....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

new CBD in Unseo-dong, Incheon.
it is in Inchoen International Airport area, Yeongjongdo island,. 
this area is one of the newly booming development areas of Incheon now,,..

maybe, these pics are shot at the time when this CBD was newly made several years before,..(2004?)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

02tonyl said:


> Very beautiful.


Thanks, tony. How's it going?


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> Thanks, tony. How's it going?


Not bad . You ?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^ me, too.. kk. 
I got some tired from following the last stage of autumn leaves last weekend. lol.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> ^ me, too.. kk.
> I got some tired from following the last stage of autumn leaves last weekend. lol.


 Why don't you post some pictures of Seoul autumn ? Remember with the leaves too


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah. a little later.. kk.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

latest autumn pics.. from a park in Gwacheon, a southern adjacent city of Seoul.
(the pics r not my own.. kk)

....
...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome autumn pics ^^


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> latest autumn pics.. from a park in Gwacheon, a southern adjacent city of Seoul.
> (the pics r not my own.. kk)
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> Thanks, tony. How's it going?





02tonyl said:


> Not bad . You ?





Mussoda said:


> ^ me, too.. kk.
> I got some tired from following the last stage of autumn leaves last weekend. lol.


----------

